# Help - what this is? - urgent



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I found a small garden bird with no parents in sight and am trying to determine the type as to research its food types.

It cannot fly but its wings are nearly developed so I should be able to help it.

Could someone point me in the right direction

Please veiw. I have seen them before with a large crown.

Or with a site to find bird types as to know how to feed.

http://photobucket.com/albums/f325/JiggsJiggs/


Scroll down to bottom please


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry wrong place - maybe one of the moderators could move it to bird emergencies.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Jiggs,
I don't know what kind of bird this is, some type of songbird is my guess.
I guess he would appreciate some bugs, you could get them from a pet store, you can also offer him some wild bird seeds, if hungry he will eat them.
I will move your thread to the bird emergencies section. Hope you get more help soon.

Reti


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks - have out water, and wild bird seed, I was wondering if it would need insects....

I seem to have found it, a speckled mousebird

http://members.aol.com/Turacocrzy/mousebirdbreedinghandraising.html

or very close at least


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great find, Jiggs.
Are you keeping him?

Reti


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, I went to the shop and got baby food (fruit) and pro-nutro and mixed as the article says. It ate but still seems lethargic so will have to monitor.

It wants nothing to do with seeds.

As to the keeping I will have to see as I have seen these around the garden but not frequently and if I cannot release it with these I read that they are comunal birds so will it survive on its own - I am not sure.

I sure aint going to show it how to catch bugs 

check here after eating bit of a mess though, it has lice too so treated it but only slighty as scared to put chemicals on it now

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f325/JiggsJiggs/DSC01739.jpg


I gave it a quick feed again (scared of giving it too much after going without food for a while) seems better as it reached up to the syringe. I have checked again and pretty sure it is a mousebird.

Does anybody know why they are called mousebirds?? I see there inthe states they raise them as pets although here they are wild and I have never seen them as a pet. The mousebird still puzzles me though! I will have to search some more.

If anybody has any interesting links regarding these or anything close please post so I can stock up on some knowledge here.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I found the answer - interesting!!!

*Quote* "Mousebirds are also called colies. There are six different species of mousebirds, and all of them live in Africa. They measure no more than 14 inches long, with their tails making up two-thirds of their body length. Mousebirds have dull feathers in brown or gray. Although they can fly, they prefer running or hopping around. As they move swiftly through open woodlands or scrubby savannahs, their long tails and feather coats often make us mistake them as rodents. Hence, they get this rather unpleasant name. Mousebirds feed on fruits, seeds, nectar, and leaves. With the assistance of their versatile toes, mousebirds are superb acrobats capable of getting food in any position" *Unquote*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this little cutie and doing all the homework in identifying him and what to feed him.

I'm so glad you solved the puzzle as to what type of bird this is. He is a darling little guy, and I'm sure you are caring well for him.

Can you locate a bird rehabber where you live, someone who is knowledgable about this little guy, and just have them check him over and make sure he is feeling well?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Treesa, that is one of the problems here. With the exeption of racing pigeons and the occasional parrot or two there are no bird sanctuaries or bird people close to where I live.

I started with pigeons (who are still my favourites) but some people think that because I have a basic understanding of them I can help with anything. Well I cannot turn them away so try as best I can

That is how I have sort of become a "bird" person in the surrounding area, but I have to get most of my info from the net. _And here of course!!!!_

When I say I found a bird it probably means someone brought it to me 

And that is why you guys havent heard the last of me yet


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Jiggs I am not familiar with this species of bird but he sure is a cutie. His beak is shaped like seed eaters, like finches are here. 

Just a couple of suggestions. To help keep him from aspirating any of the formula you may want to consider soaking either dog or cat food pellets. If he is gaping for you, you can pop these in his mouth pretty easily. He looks like he is almost to the age that he will soon be feeding himself. Also, I give all the songbirds fruit. You can cut up grapes and pop them in him also. The fruit will help him from getting metabolic bone disease which can cripple them. I usually alternate with a soaked pellet, then grape, etc. with each feed. (But, no avacados.) Keep seed available all the time in his box. He may be too young to know what they are.

If you have a 1 ml diabetic syringe (minus needle of course) you can use that to draw up the formula you've made, insert the syringe end past his air hole and put little "squirts" down him. Most songbirds have a crop that is located on the side of their neck. You can actually see it expand with food, particularly a young bird. Since he has a lot of feathers you may have some difficulty seeing it but just don't let it get too much in it between feedings. I would give him maybe a full (1 ml) syringe at each, say, 1 1/2 hour feedings. Don't give him any water now because he will get all he needs through the formula or soaked pellets and fruit.

If you do get any mealworms just take scissors and cut their heads off  because they can still bite when he swallows them and he needs to acquire his "kill the worm" skills. I have found that drowning the worms does not work. They do come back to life.

Maggie


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Great thanks, will try tommorow as soon as his strength is up from the fruit baby food and pro-nutro. Hope all goes well. Seems so will keep you posted.

He seems at least large enough to walk but does not - I think a bit of dehydration has set in - but after his third feeding just now he did let out a very runny poop (almost water) so hopefully the liquid is getting througha nd the critter is absorbing some nutrients.

I am hoping to start him off on fresh fruit as soon as possible as that is what I can gather is the main source of food, I am sure I saw the pet shop advertising worms, crickets etc the other day - will have a look on Monday morning.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Jiggs,
If you do feed mealworms, please be sure to pinch the worms' heads off before feeding. Some of those big mealworms can cause damage to a bird's digestive system by chewing, if this isn't done.
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jiggs, 

What a cute little bird, it almost looks like an immature cardinal that we have here in North America 

Best of luck with getting this little one fixed up


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You're doing great with this guy, Jiggs.
Great info you got there too.
Good luck with this little one.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jiggs, 

Wow, what a curious little Bird...!


I think, unless you find info stating these 'Mousebirds' are Omnivores, please consider to refrain from dead-meat things, or fresh Insects, Worms, dry dog or cat food, and so on.

Instead, seek out ripe Fruits, Berries, or other Fruiting Bodys of plants, small tender shoots, or specifically those which possibly you may find mentions of in the Natural History of these kinds of Birds, and cut into tiny bits, even mashing each tiny bit before feeding.

Tiny-bits may also be set into a little cup or bowl where you drip a little Olive Oil, and add some gentle Vitamines-Minerals and swish the tiny bits around to get these items on them before feeding.

Too, do not try and give any Water or other liquids, as this Bird is almost certainly intended by design to obtain their hydration only from the moisture in it's foods.

Keep him warm if need be...and out of any drafts of course...

Does he gape and peep to ask for food?


Quite a little cutie!

I just went and looked into the link - 

http://members.aol.com/Turacocrzy/mousebirdbreedinghandraising.html


Seems like it has some very good info...be sure to particularly stimulate your little one for it's pooping times!

Did not find anything yet as for what-to-feed...what they eat...ut...

Remember, these Birds do not have Crops like our Pidgeons do, and must be fed smaller meals and more often...

Have fun..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, that was a "dandy" site. And, I want one! Jiggs, you could have a new pet without even buying one of them. They look so beautiful when grown.

You can click on "mousebird menu", then "mousebird info" and on that page it says they are "frugivorous" and eat a variety of fruits and vegetables plus softbill/mynah pellated food.

Jiggs, I sure hope this little guy made it. Let us know.

Maggie


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Jiggs,
> 
> What a cute little bird, it almost looks like an immature cardinal that we have here in North America
> 
> Best of luck with getting this little one fixed up


My first guess was that is was some kind of cardinal. I don't have a second.

This is what I've done smash up worms, show them to him, he will open his mouth, if he wants them. Don't ever try to give him water. They are different than pigeons. And will get it in their lungs and die quickly. Just give him access to water, that is all you can do, until you can find out what he is and what he eats.

Feather


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Jiggs said:


> I found a small garden bird with no parents in sight and am trying to determine the type as to research its food types.
> 
> It cannot fly but its wings are nearly developed so I should be able to help it.
> 
> ...


*www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/*


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Jiggs, you've done a good job with the little mousebird! Your patient looks quite good and perky on the photo.

Mousebirds don't sit up on thier tarsus (that's the long part of the leg that projects from their contour or body feathering). In contrast most birds hold their tarsus up off of the surface they're perching/standidng on. So hopefully the fact that the little one isn't into walking isn't due to injury.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

From what I've read, this "pancake" pose, is typical juvie pose. The are aviaries that sell mousebirds here in U.S., as pets. As much as I'd love to have on, I'll stick with my pigeon kids.
Daryl


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Well it was a lot stronger than I thought after a few days it started flying in its small cage and not acting like a juvenile so I let it go outside and it took off like a bat out of hell.

I think I thought it was a lot younger than it was because I am used to pigeons and parrots. But those tiny wings could propel it at some speed. Maybe it was just a bit weak, and it was covered in lice so they could have sapped some strenght!


So lets hope it can beat the elements for a few days and survive!!!

I must say I learnt a lot about mousebirds and yes Mr. JGregg I see it does not "perch" up straight but prefers to "hang" by its long legs but they were fine - so alls well that ends well!!!


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

It is a little hard to feed live crickets sometimes but they are supposed to be better food than mealworms, as they dont have the shell that a mealworm does. There is a bug in a can crickets, mealworms, grasshoppers, snails ect. that I have tried with luck they are not as good as the live bugs but it may be easier to feed a non-moving bug to a youngster until they can help grab the food.

You can search for can o' crickets or can o' worms from zoomed.

He is a cute baby I love the feathers on the head


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mistifire, thanks for the info. Re the mealworms shell being hard, if you scrounge around in the container you have them in you can usually find the almost solid white worms that have shed the brown shell. They're nice and squishy  and are supposed to be at the most nutritious stage of the larvae development. They turn white just before they turn into the little wiggly dinosaur looking thing.

Maggie


----------

